# Free Business Cards



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I got some "junk mail" that turned out to be Camel offering free business cards.

Go to camel.com
Sign up/ log in (sucks, but still free)
Click "Make Your Statement"
Fill in your info, upload images and create your card

You only get 40, and they're all pre-set templates. For for people who have $0 (like me) it's certainly better than nothing!

*and I am now a part of Camel's marketing machine, boo*


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Did you just order these?

I would bet that these are Camel branded in some way, correct? I personally would not want my business to promote a tobacco company... Just sayin.


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

I did order some and there was nothing about Camel on them on the previews nor any type of notification about it.

If they do show up with Camel branding on them...in the trash they go. No money out of my bank account


----------



## JWKLearning (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are looking for some good business cards at $0 the go to Vistaprints.com. These are template designs as well, but there are a lot to choose from. I believe they are currently offering 250 cards at no charge (well you might have to pay shipping and handling). I have used these guys in the past, and have been happy with their products. If you get on their email list, they will send you tons of emails but sometimes they have good offers. These guys not only offer business cards but they do flyers and brochures and all kinds of marketing concepts. The only advertising they do on your card is on the reverse side in a small font and half tone giving their name. Easy to live with for free cards I think.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kjparfekt (Jul 28, 2010)

Slight hassle registering but the stock designs aren't horrible and its shipped completely free.

I'll let you know how it turns out.



smclean06 said:


> Hey guys, I got some "junk mail" that turned out to be Camel offering free business cards.
> 
> Go to camel.com
> Sign up/ log in (sucks, but still free)
> ...


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

JWKLearning said:


> If you are looking for some good business cards at $0 the go to Vistaprints.com. These are template designs as well, but there are a lot to choose from. I believe they are currently offering 250 cards at no charge (well you might have to pay shipping and handling). I have used these guys in the past, and have been happy with their products. If you get on their email list, they will send you tons of emails but sometimes they have good offers. These guys not only offer business cards but they do flyers and brochures and all kinds of marketing concepts. The only advertising they do on your card is on the reverse side in a small font and half tone giving their name. Easy to live with for free cards I think.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
yeah my dad uses vistaprint for his business cards and your right when you say they send you a WHOLE BUNCH of emails about promotions etc.



I know its a lot to ask but would anyone be willing to order some free cards from camel and send them over to me here in Montreal since you have to be a u.s. citizen to be eligible. Of course i would pay the shipping and a small fee to you for your trouble if you wish. Thanks a lot


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

eikei47 said:


> yeah my dad uses vistaprint for his business cards and your right when you say they send you a WHOLE BUNCH of emails about promotions etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a lot to ask but would anyone be willing to order some free cards from camel and send them over to me here in Montreal since you have to be a u.s. citizen to be eligible. Of course i would pay the shipping and a small fee to you for your trouble if you wish. Thanks a lot


ill do it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I stopped using Vista when they started screen printing. 

Gotprint.com is low cost, and you get 5,000 for $52.00 shipped to you. Two sided, Glossy, .14 pt stock, etc. etc.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------

